# Colins Barn 'aka' The Hobbit House



## filmknight (May 4, 2011)

First of all I want to say how much I enjoy this website. It has motivated me to spend more time outdoors going to places I wouldn't normally know about. Other people posts have motivated me to go and explore and do my own posts, such as the Holton Heath Cordite Factory, The Smugglers Cave and now this beautiful building, Colins Barn. Thanks to the people who put the site together and keep it going and thanks to all it's contributers for keeping exploration alive 

April 2011

Information about the building gained from reading 'Neill's' original post about this building and very little from google searches.
Colins Barn was built by Colin Stokes, an eccentric artist, beginning in the 80's. It was apparantly started as a shed/shelter for sheep but he continued adding to it over many years. Eventually the council found out about it and stopped him from building it anymore as he had no planning permission for it. Ultimately Colin Stokes sold up and moved to Scotland. I understand the new owner does not like people visiting Colins Barn ( as it's on private land I guess ) and sadly the Colins Barn is only used for storing random equipment as shown in one of the photos.
If any of these details are incorrect or if anyone has any further information about this amazing place please post it on this thread so I can know more. Thanks 

So it started with me randomly happening across 'neill's' thread about Colins Barn. Being a fan of the fantasy genre since I was a kid I was immediately drawn to this buiding. Within seconds of seeing the photo's I decided I was going to find it for myself.
From reading other peoples posts I was disheartened to find that what they said was correct, info about Colins Barn is very scarce in detail on the internet and the location is not revealed. There are a few clues from people but nothing conclusive. I emailed a few people and Folly groups but alas no response. So I decided to do it the hard way and study the photos, read peoples descriptions, look at maps and rummage around some fields.

I had driven up to the location specifically to find Colins Barn. I was also very aware, from peoples posts about the potential hazzards such as heavys to escort me away and more worryingly the mention of a rottweiller keeping guard. So as I stumbled across a field around 8.30 at night just as it was starting to get dark I had a surge of mixed emotions as (a) I see a stone turret peaking out above some trees and (b) I notice at the same time a dog lead threaded across the gate leading to said turrets and chewed tennis balls in the hedgerows. As it was getting dark I decided I would return in the morning so I could get some nicely lit photos and because I did not want to have to evade a dog in the dark.

I slept in the car that night about a mile down the road in a quiet layby although I didn't sleep much as I continued worrying about if the dog was in the field guarding Colins Barn. After much tooing and froing and debating in my mind I decided I had come to far to turn back and at 6.30am I went back to the location of the building. I went armed with , as well as my camera, a can of Chilli Con Carne which in my dellusioned sense of fear I had decided that if the dog was there I could either befriend or distract it with a tasty treat (lol!)
I walked past the chewed tennis balls and slowly approached the gate with attached dog lead. Colins Barn was now only a few metres away. I aprehensively rattled the gate expecting a dog from hell to appear with fangs dripping etc. Nothing. I climbed over the gate and walked towards the building and was greeted with nothing more than startled birds. I felt so relieved and also very silly at this point holding a can of Chilli Con Carne. Anyway, I was very happy to have finally found what I had been looking for and to see Colins Barn in person was amazing. It really is so detailed and imaginative and obviously a labour of love for the man who built it.

Having found it the way that I did I am in hindsight pleased that no-one told me the location as now, half the satisfaction of visiting Colins Barn was the search. I felt like Leonardo DeCaprio when he finally found his Beach 

*UPDATE

Because, along with many other people who have messaged me, I would hate to see this place ruined, I will not reveal where the barn is. I know the genuine ones of you will understand this. Thanks.*




free image hosting




image host




image uploader




image hosting service




image uploading




image uploading




post image wordpress




hosting images




wordpress image upload




image hosting service




hosting images




image host




free image hosting




wordpress image upload




image hosting


----------



## thewavebroke (May 4, 2011)

Wow, what an amazing place! Congratulations on a very dedicated explore!


----------



## vogelport (May 4, 2011)

wow. this place takes my breath away everytime i see it. its just mind-bendingly brilliant, it should be world famous and celebrated as the amazing piece of art that it is, not just left to rot and crumble. Well done on your explore true dedication! and thanks for the pics.


----------



## vogelport (May 4, 2011)

can you tell me, is mortar/cement/mud/toffee used to hold the stones together or is this place just a wonder of gravity? i dont know if thats a stupid question or not but i guess dry stone walls stand for hundreds of years with out seeing any sticky stuff.


----------



## filmknight (May 4, 2011)

Hi, thanks for your post.

Yes, there is cement inbetween the stones. Something else I found interesting is that in various places around the building, the builder inserted and cemented wine bottles and glass jars in the walls. Random but quirky. I wish I'd taken pics of those now as well. Maybe on another visit!


----------



## Em_Ux (May 5, 2011)

Oh wow that really is something! 

Sounds like you have found out that half of the fun of urbex is the hunting!

Look forward to more reports from you.

Thanks


----------



## jibhead (May 5, 2011)

great photo's , place would be ideal for a film / video set , matey could make money and be happy


----------



## podman (May 5, 2011)

Great report and pics - admire your determination and had to chuckle at the vision of fending off a hell-hound with a can of Chilli


----------



## Snips86x (May 5, 2011)

What an incredible fine, this is amazing. How did you find out about this place? Was is populated by midgets?


----------



## Black Shuck (May 5, 2011)

Nice one Filmknight, I've always loved this place. Those photos are cracking. Keep em coming!


----------



## smiler (May 5, 2011)

I visit Bournemouth to see friends occasionally; the Shell House always intrigued me until it was redeveloped, on every visit I always found the time to take another look, your report and pics intrigued me enough to phone friends in Dorset to locate this place. I have, so thanks for a delightful report and pics.


----------



## Foxylady (May 5, 2011)

I'm another who never tires of seeing this wonderful building. Cheers filmknight, and well done for a successful quest.


----------



## charleigh.blue (May 26, 2011)

does anyone know who owns it?? Such a shame the artist wasnt allowed to continue with the construction! Its incredible!


----------



## night crawler (May 26, 2011)

charleigh.blue said:


> does anyone know who owns it?? Such a shame the artist wasnt allowed to continue with the construction! Its incredible!



Simples, it did not have planning premission so he left it. The local council could still demand to have it removed.


----------



## neill (May 26, 2011)

The owner of the Hobbit House is the land owner, I have spoken to him and he wishes to see the place preseved, and is going to leave the place and field as it is. Colin, the creater of the Hobbit House left for a number of reasons. I have said before that the local council did ask him to stop building any more - so he could not finish the place, as he wanted. He was also he was not allowed to live in the place. The other reasons were that the surrounding area was at the time under treat of becoming a quarry, distroying the peace and serenity. The straw that broke the camel's back was 'foot and mouth'. Colin kept rare breed sheep and a number of other anamials. These were slaughtered as part of the foot and mouth measures taken to stop the spread. I don't think his animals ever had it.

One last thing, the large room with the stained glass windows Colin held Poetry and Wine Parties.


----------



## tommo (May 26, 2011)

couple of weeks ago a friend was asking about this and he finally popped up to see it so its nice to see it still being done by others


----------



## burtonbrewery (May 26, 2011)

this has to be a pinical of british eccentricity and character, what a place!


----------



## Breesey (May 27, 2011)

Wow, what an amazing building! It looks so quaint and "middle earth" on the outside, and yet almost alien on the inside. Smooth and organic, but like nothing on earth. Very interesting!


----------



## tank2020 (May 27, 2011)

Gret pics. I've seen this place, I can't remeber for the hell of me were it is. GRRrrr


----------



## old git (Jun 14, 2011)

On holiday today in the area.Couldnt find it and asked one of the landowners managers for permisssion.
He flatly refused politely but firmly and said they "had had a lot of trouble lately"
There you have it!


----------



## kathyms (Jun 14, 2011)

*wow*

when i looked at the first couple of pics i thought it was just a normal collection the ladders and bbq showing it was being used. then suddenly the outside pics started, i couldnt believe my eyes, magical fantastic words cant say just how fantastic the place is. thank you.


----------



## Lady_Croft (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome! 
That place looks cool!


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jun 14, 2011)

I have to say i held my breathe while looking at those photos.....absolutly stunning, wonderful, quirky one of a kind building. I am so jealous that you were there in the flesh....


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 14, 2011)

I Was Just Flicking Through This, Looking At Some Pictures, Then When I See That Outside Picture, I Went Strait Back Up To The Top And Read All That History And Information
This Place Is Beautiful!!
Left Hope It Stays Secret


----------



## Romperwoman (Jun 20, 2011)

I wanna live there! Thats sooo cute!


----------



## greebo75 (Jul 7, 2011)

superb pics!what a great site, obviously a labour of love. The amount of work that has gone into it is amazing, i hope its well looked after.


----------



## JulesP (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice set. I know where this place is but when I tried to have a look I got refused access. Will have to try again sometime.

PS - no I won't say where it is either - sorry


----------



## smudgesmum (Sep 14, 2011)

oh its like a fairy tale.. . stunning x


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 15, 2011)

superbly interesting place this


----------



## silentjax (Sep 15, 2011)

*What a find*

All i can say is WOW what a find

Top Quality Report

Keep up the great work


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 15, 2011)

What an incredible find.
Can't believe something like that isn't a major attraction.
It's straight out of a film set.

Well done.


----------



## rwiccanone (Sep 17, 2011)

what an absolutely stunning building! great find


----------

